# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Καλώδιο IDE

## tgi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Ζητάω ένα καλώδιο HDD Ide (40pins) 
δεν θέλω να έχει ταπωμένο κανένα pin στους κονέκτορες
Επίσης, θα περάσω από τον χώρο σας να το πάρω.

----------

